

The Mast Brothers - absconditus
http://vimeo.com/13664547

======
absconditus
"They began their voyage in their apartment, using a homemade machine to
process cacao beans. Over time they cultivated their creation, sourcing beans
from family farms in Madagascar, Venezuela, the Dominican Republic, and
Ecuador. Each bar is handmade with incredible reverence for the process and
history of chocolate. They are bound in ornamental papers and golden foil like
a collection of rare books. Each bar offers its own story of flavors, and no
two are exactly alike."

